# صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح

http://www1.eere.energy.gov/windandhydro/multimedia/turbine.swf
__________________


----------



## جبل ثمر (7 فبراير 2009)

لا توجد صوره


----------



## قندس (7 فبراير 2009)

ضع الموضوع والصور في رابط اسهل الك


----------



## bryar (8 فبراير 2009)

اين الصور المتحركة


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ذوق رفيع في التعليق، تسلم.*​


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اين الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

